
Two Companies Combine Blockchain, Data Analysis to Bolster Finance Industry - EvanFaggart
http://bitcoinist.net/coinfirm-bisnode-blockchain-finance/
======
EvanFaggart
Is it really possible for blockchain to work with the legacy finance system in
a cooperative, non-competitive way?

